# Finally an otter



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> John - Did Gregg do the tail that way or the entire otter? Really you're using the beaver knife like one of those 'Grizzle Getter' knives.


Oh, other John 

I watched this year and he used his Necker the whole time. When he got to the tail, he used cross patterns filleting the fat side to side and it stuck to the board, holing the tail open for him. Piece of cake but anyone that saw me there, I was :banghead3


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey nice catch. 
Matt


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Got my first last year  it was the last thing I expected in a **** set. As I was pulling it from the water I was thinking wow this has got to be a world record mink :xzicon_sm


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Oh, other John


Which Jon, John. That Jon, or this John. Jon S, Or John C? Who's Jon, John? What Jon, John? The Jon that spells his name right, or the John that spell his name wrong. You should be glad that there are so many Jon's, & John's around, it take the pressure off and you can feel releaved! :lol: See you all at the fur sale.


Nice Otter, Mister Ed


----------

